

Immigrants’ Babies Taking Over? - cwan
http://economix.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/09/01/immigrants-babies-taking-over/?src=twt&twt=nytimeseconomix

======
jfmiller28
Hot Dog! The best Americans (US Citizens) are the children of immigrants. I
wish I had a way to prove this, but for now take it as my opinion. By and
large immigrants (legal or no) have a rather minimal impact on US culture, and
tend to occupy the extremes of the educational and economic spectrum. For
most, integration is difficult and can never be fully obtained.

The children of immigrants on the other hand have a foot in both worlds. They
have heard their parents tell them about the opportunities that our country
provides, and see in their parents how hard one must work to obtain them. They
also have the advantage of full unquestioned citizenship (until the Tea Party
messes thing up) and cultural acclimation that their parents lacked, along
with social networks that extend beyond the immigrant community.

My experience is that the children of immigrants are more political and
socially active then their peer with more established ties to community. They
are better at taking risks and working for their own success. Most important,
they understand the value of the opportunities, and the personal
responsibilities that come with them, far better then other Americans who feel
entitled by their birth to all that the country can give them.

Say what you will about immigration and its effect on jobs and the economy,
but make sure to keep the children. They are worth every penny spent on their
education, health care and other social services.

------
locopati
So what? That's how America has always grown. Tempted to flag this posting
just for playing into the ugly anti-immigrant narrative. And, to another
comment, while I wouldn't call the NYT right-wing (in the sense of say, the
Washington Times or Fox News), they are definitely defenders of the status quo
when it comes to waging unnecessary and illegal wars or maintaining the
growing incoming inequality in the USA (excepting their Editorial pieces).

------
moe
Flagged for right-wing fear mongering.

~~~
kls
While, it does cast a certain perspective. I would be hesitant to call the NYT
a right wing publication. Most, in fact accuse it of a leftward bias.

~~~
moe
I didn't call the NYT anything. I called the article out for what it is.

~~~
moe
Any of the downvoters care to explain themselves?

"Immigrant babies taking over?" has a negative ring to it for me. My counter-
question would be: So what?

Why doesn't the headline read "Outlook on future population heritage"?

~~~
kls
Just a FYI I did not down vote you. I thought your response to mine was valid.

